# Found Injured bird in NYC. Please assist!



## brisaacs (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello,

Walking down the street today I saw a pigeon dragging himself across the sidewalk towards the street. Clearly injured. Whole body was dragging. I picked him up and he offered no resistance. He sat slumped in my hand until I got to my office. 

I put him in a cardboard box with a towel, water and some food.

Now to the specifics:

1. No idea on age, but he has very sparse feathers on his head and back. Some signs of pin feathers on his head. Other feathers are ratty and resemble yellow wool.
2. Absolutely can't walk. One leg is severely injured, the other one he can drag himself around by. Neither leg or foot responds to stimuli.
3. wing situation is also unclear. Definatley can't fly.
4. completely listless and barely moves. Does not respond to anything.
5. won't eat.
6. drank a little bit of water when it was shoved in front of his beak.
7. makes no noise whatsoever.
8. tip of beak appears white at the very end. 
9. spent most of the day with it's eyes closed.

I have to leave work now and will hope that he survives the night. If so I will take him to the Raptor Trust in the morning.

I would take him home with me but, I own two cockatiels that I am concerned will get sick. He clearly has some sort of wormy thing crawling on him.

Please advise asap. I will be leaving for home soon and I want to make him as comfortable as possible before I leave for the night.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, as a first response--your pigeon is too young to be out of the nest and so we've got some things to have to do for awhile. I'll outline them here in a little bit but it's going to take some time. Others may be in the process of answering as well.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Going on your description, this bird doesn't know yet how to eat. The easiest thing for you to do will be to acquire some puppy chow in the little, pea-sized bits and get some of those down him and it'll probably be the hard way. That is to say that you'll probably have to pry his beak open with your fingernails and push them in. You can feed those dry but there are many different including dipping them quickly in water to help slicken them up for the journey down the esophagus.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In his current shape, though, hydration is generally more important at first and so it's usually a pinch of salt and sugar in a cup or so of water and let him drink that before you push food down him. It's always a bit tough to figure out over the internet like this whether the bird's injuries are recent and THAT'S what he's really suffering from or whether the injuries aren't as life threatening as the dehydration at this point. So, the big question is how much water do you think he actually drank? Could you see the actual level drop in the cup or whatever that you gave him a drink in? Can you convert that to a guess as to quantity or a comparison?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

As to the injury to the leg--can you describe any swelling, blood, compound fractures (bone sticking out) or funny angles?

Pidgey


----------



## brisaacs (Sep 20, 2006)

No visable signs of trauma on the legs. They appear fine, but he can't walk. 

Water drinkage was a few tiny sips that is it.

I was in the other office for about a half hour and he moved himself from under the blanket to the other side of the cage. 

I can't find any incandecent lamps to warm him with as this building is all flourescent.

Other things I've noticed:

1. he has a very short tail feather situation.
2. One wing seems to be fully grown, the other seems shorter. Neither seem damaged.

I appreciate your responses. I must leave NJ shortly, and I just hope that he will live through the night. 

Please advise.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By the way, you can go here and compare pictures to figure out how old your little one is:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Incidentally, I would wonder if the group at Raptor Trust would end up using him for food for the other birds. Sorry, but that's something that you'd need to check on. There is another group in NYC that helps with pigeons. You may be able to connect with that at:

www.nycprc.org

You might give that a shot while you're at it.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If one wing is shorter (the feathers have not developed as much) then the probability is that he has a form of Salmonellosis (you're safe--it's not transmissable to us). That would require some medication (Enrofloxacin--the veterinary equivalent of Ciprofloxacin) and some time. By any chance is it his left wing that seems shorter and the left leg that seems the most affected?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, where, basically are you in NJ and where are you headed? We have a few people in that general area and it may be possible to connect with them.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Personally, you don't need to worry about catching anything from him and so could take him home with relative safety if it's actually possible to do. That way, you could get some heat on him at home.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just got home and this caught my attention. You could try contacting Al Streit at [email protected]
He runs a rescue group in NYC. I think he can probably help you out. Sorry, I don't have a phone number. You can even write to him now. He might answer you right away.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi and thank you for trying to help this young pijie. 

I really hope you can either find a pigeon friendly person in the city to take him/her from you - or - please, please take him home and keep him warm. Could you possibly keep him in your bathrm for the night? I think the most crucial help you can give him for tonight is warmth and hydration.

If you can reach the pigeon rescue people in the city that would be great - but if not, I can work something out w/you to take him from you tomorrow. If I can help you, please let me know. However, I won't be on line tomorrow til late morning. I'll be here tonight off and on for a while longer.


----------



## brisaacs (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replys.

I did bring him home with me tonight. I am keeping him seperate from my other birds and hope that everything goes ok.

From the pictures on the website you linked me to, the bird is roughly 15 days old. On closer inspection, his wings appear to be the same length.

His legs are pretty useless. Is this normal for a bird this young? He favors one leg over the other, but both are weak.

I have wrapped him in a towel, and put a heating pad on him. He still hasn't had anything much to drink (few sips of water hours ago) and no food. I gave him fresh water w/ sugar/salt as recomended in your posts. He did not drink.

Please advise on the following:

1. We have a product here called "Critical Care" which is for rabbits and small animals. It is mostly timothy hay & vitamins that are mixed w/ water and syringe fed. It suggests that it may also be used for water fowl. I know the pigeon is not water fowl, but wonder if this might help anyway. Otherwise I have no puppy chow and no ability to get any tonight.



I work in South Orange NJ, which is near Newark. I live in Riverdale, Bronx which is basically westchester county.

I really need to get this little guy taken care of asap. I would love to add more birds to my aviary and all, but I am extremely busy with work right now.

Brian.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Brian,

Thank you for taking him home. If I had him I would be using the Kaytee Exact baby formula and I'm not sure of the different substitutes that might be ok. I'm sure someone else w/more info will come along shortly. I would try to get him to drink a little. If gently pushing his beak in the water isn't working, maybe you can carefully syringe it into him.

I'm really bad w/geography and have NO sense of direction, but if you can't find someone closer to you to help, please PM me and we'll work something out.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

would it be possible to post any pictures?


----------



## brisaacs (Sep 20, 2006)

*drinking? I don't know*

I attempted syringe feeding him water and it was unclear if he drank it or if I was drowning him.

Seems much more alert now though.

Stuck his beak in a bowl of the water and it looked like he was drinking, but I still am not sure.

I am exhausted from this experience and must go to sleep. 

If you happen to realize you might be able to take this guy off my hands tomorrow and are in the NYC/North Jersey area, please let me know

B


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

brisaacs, if you will contact Al, at the e-mail address I sent you, he can help you. I looked at the map and where you work and where you live, both are less than 20 miles from Al. Please try contacting him. I have written him this AM and asked for a phone number. If I hear from him, I'll post it here.


----------



## brisaacs (Sep 20, 2006)

I was able to get in touch with Al this morning and he set me up with someone to assist the young bird. 

Thank you for all of your assistance with this situation.

Brian


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you for taking care of this poor baby until you could get it to someone. Al did send me a message a few minutes ago and said the bird was thin, but perky and it should be just fine. 
Good job!!!!


----------

